# Neat trick for taking vinyl siding off and on!



## Jimbrite

Hey guys jim brite here with a "Brite idea" this a video i made from one of my clients houses. We were putting in 2 windows and did this how to video on taking off and putting back on vinyl siding. heres the link to the you tube video. all comments welcome!! and if you got time please watch all the other videos on the youtube page! youtube link removed
Also you can find us on facebook at facebook link removed:thumbup:


----------



## Jim F

A narrative description on this thread would be helpful for those of us who cannot access Youtube videos.


----------



## Termite

Jimbrite, thanks for posting but we request that how-to's in the how-to section not direct viewers off the site. I hope you'll post the information here in a manner people can benefit from it on DIYchatroom.com.


----------



## fireguy

There is a tool to un-zip the vinyl siding. I have one, too bad I cannot remember the brand name, maybe Malco?


----------



## Jim F

This guy hasn't been back and only has the one post. I wonder if he wasn't just advertising.


----------



## simplynatural

*removing vinyl siding & rain leaks*

I recently had to repair a water (rain driven) leak on my house and learned how to remove vinyl siding. First thing: only attempt it in summer when temperatures are at least 80...so that the siding doesn't crack. For removing it. you only need your hands! Go to a butt joint...the joint between 2 pieces of siding at the same vertical level...assuming the wall is so wide, that the builder had to use more than 1 piece of siding. At this joint the 2 neighboring pieces of siding will probably overlap each other by 6 inches or more. Simply stick you fingers under the outside piece and pull it apart from the 1 underneath, while preventing movement of the underneath piece with your other hand. It will help to position your pulling hand towards the bottom of the siding and also pull down at the same time so that it more easily disengages from the underneath piece. *To reinstall the siding, a tool will be helpful at that time*, to pull down on the siding, while you tap on the siding with your other hand...so that the latches on both siding pieces mate. By the way, the rain leak I had, was caused by a very bad installation of the house wrap (plastic sheeting). They should overlap each other...like shingles do on a roof. I actually had a gap, where rain water (that gets behind the vinyl siding...vinyl siding stinks) could run down onto the celotex (black sheathing board). There, the water descended until it met the horizontal seam between between 2 pieces of Celotex...and then it went inside behind the celotex...and then ultimately to the top of a window and dripped down onto my (interior) windowsill...onto the floor...to a floor heating vent...into a horizontal duct that ran across the basement ceiling, to the other side of the basement, thru a hole in the duct...to the basement floor. :laughing: But I fixed it, by bridging the gap between the 2 pieces of house wrap with tape...about 3 inches wide...taping from the underside of the upper house wrap to the outer side of the bottom house wrap :thumbup:


----------



## screwy

Has anyone tried this with Aluminum siding? Since Vinyl is more pliable, I am guessing it will not work.


----------

